# Best handbags with compartment for Kindle



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay, I know there's been a lot of discussion about this in the past, but I don't know if it's been discussed recently.  I'm looking for a fabric or nylon handbag that is lightweight and good-looking that has a separate compartment, zippered or open, that I can slip my Kindle into.  My Kindle is in a very thin rubber-like skin that covers it completely, but things can get under the flap that covers the screen and I would rather carry it in it's own compartment.  Any ideas?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Try the Vera Bradley bowler.  Lots of folks like them.  I have three or four that I haven't even used all of them and am thinking of selling.  If you like them and are interested in not quite new, pm me and I will let you know the patterns.  Many, many on here are crazy about the bowler.  It has a very large inside zip, I think, that the kindle fits completely in.  They are perfect bags for the kindlee and many people are crazy about them.  I have a habit of buying Vera products and then not using them.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Borsa Bella on Etsy has a hobo bag with a special compartment for your ereader.  You have a choice of 85 fabrics and it comes in 3 sizes. I have the medium.  I really like it and it gets lots of compliments.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

I picked up the perfect purse at a Goodwill store last week. Here is a similar purse (it's actually the exact same style, only mine is in black embossed leather, and in great condition!). My Kindle fits perfectly in the side pockets, even in it's beautiful Oberon cover.
http://tinyurl.com/27nyk3r


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine is a Relic with 2 zipperred sections and a flap section.  My kindle (in case) fits perfectly in the largest section.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I remember visiting that VB Bowler in the store and rejecting it for some reason.  I think the straps were too short to fit over my shoulder or something like that.  

Great find, Hippie!  I've been looking at some Ameribags in canvas that are similar, but none are just right.  I wish internet descriptions of handbags would include whether separate compartments are large enough for ereaders.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Vera Bradley Bowler, leather Fossil large sutter (see the crazy purse thread, first page), baggallini Sydney nylon bag (or the larger one on luggage.com).


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Travelon has some nice bags. Check QVC.com


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a link to the purse thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.0/topicseen.html;

there are a lot of pages, but as mlewis78 pointed out, the first few pages are dedicated to the Fossil's that work really well, though that is leather.

I buy mostly leather bags, but the Borsa Bella are hugely popular on Kindleboards; you can find a link at the top of the page on Kindleboards. Also, have you checked on etsy.com? you could do a search there, etsy has a lot of really talented craftspeople. 
If you're interested in leather, I have a long list for you, because I LOVE handbags and don't buy them unless they have a separate pocket for my Kindle.

I hope this helps; let us know what you decide!


----------



## pittle (Sep 9, 2010)

Relic also makes one that is very similar to the Fossil one in the Kindle ad. I bought one at Kohl's for $25 and have seen them at JCPenney too. They come in many colors and I used mine on a recent vacation. The Kindle 3 in the Kindle Leather cover fit nicely in the zipper pocket on the side or in the center of the purse. The Relic one has a magnetic snap for the main purse compartment. http://www.kohls.com/kohlsStore/handbagsaccessories/handbags/crossbody/PRD~389944/Relic+Trisha+CrossBody+Shoulder+Bag.jsp is a link to the black and brown ones. Mine is denim blue and my friend bought a purple one.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

The Relic Alex is nice too.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Borsa Bella. I was the one that suggested the pocket for the Kindle. It's wonderful. The bag is lightweight. I needed lightweight. The pocket keeps my kindle secure. I told Melissa what I wanted for my bag & I am very pleased. She also uses a waterproof material for the inside of the hobo bag.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

I just picked up a great purse at T.J. Maxx today. It's by Tignanello--Double Zip Convertible Crossbody. The picture doesn't do it justice. When I got home, I took my tucked-away Kindle in the lighted Amazon cover (it's for Christmas) and slipped it in the front zipped pouch. It fit perfectly, like they were made for each other! They had them at my T.J. Maxx (Daytona Beach) in Black and Red for $59.99. Just thought I'd share this. 10 more days!!!


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I like a shoulder bag. How is this one, it's the sherpani switch. I have the milli and like it but would like something that has a separate pouch for my kindle.


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

That's why I liked the one above I got today at T.J. Maxx. The front flap zips open and the Kindle with lighted cover fits perfectly. And the strap adjusts in length so you can use it as a shoulder bag, too.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

MLewis, that Sydney bag looks like it might work for me.  Thanks for the tip!  

Sleepy, I checked out your bag, and it's lovely.  Enjoy!


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Roots also do one as well, the Venetian Village, the K2 with cover won't fit in the front zip but a K3 will, the K2 will fit in the more open area behind the front zip section.


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

If anyone here sews they could also make a bag. I've not had time to sit down and figure out a pattern for a bag or modifications for a pattern I've got. I personally can't wait to work on and make my own design, colors and all. I think I might make modifications to a bag by lazygirldesigns called the Miranda to include a pouch for the kindle. Right now I did a quilted pouch unattached that goes with a bag I have. I had extra material and supplies so I sat down and made something quickly.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Follow up: I never did find a bag that satisfied all of my criteria, but I purchased a Lesportsac piece of luggage that came with a nylon pouch that turned out to be the perfect size for my Kindle in its silicone skin. Now I keep it in the pouch in whatever purse I am using and problem solved!


----------

